# Bessacarr E520 2008 model



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2009)

Can someone help me - I purchased my Bessacarr less than than a month ago from a Dealer. I used it for a weekend the first time that week with hook up and all went o.k. (I didn[try the heating or the shower).
This weekend I went away and the control panel - that controls the lights water pump etc., plus the heating wouldn't work! First of all the water heater wouldn't work but the control unit did - then briefly they both worked. But just before I could get properly settled the control panel switched off (following me switching on the ignition). Despite checking the various circuit panels and reading the books inside out not been able to get it working. With total frustration I have had to come back home - I was on a camp site with no facilities. Toilet is a flush thetford - no power to that either, no water coming out of the FULL tank - no pump, no heating, What a nightmare! This is my first mh but there were a few friends around who had loads of years and go well equipped with volt meters etc., to check things - but to no avail. Has any one had any similar experience with this control panel - am I just unlucky or is this a known problem? 

Shanks


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes there was a problem with the control panel on my E560 that was so bad that I got rid of it. If you do a search you will find out about it.

If you remove the control panel and disconnect the wires at the back that sometimes resets it.

Rusty


----------



## mjcroset (Sep 27, 2007)

*Fiat 560 control panel*

I 've had a similar prolem, but find if you just lift the edge of the Ni/cad battery so as to disconnect it momentarily, it does it. In fact, I believe there may be a small reset button on the cicu board


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I had this problem on our E510, solution was to locate the 40A fuse(orange auto type) ours was under the seat near the leisure battery, remove it, count ten then replace it. Worked every time (3) so far.

Bob


----------

